# She has chosen a normal hide...



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

How annoying Coco is due anyday now (day 10 since shed) and the last two days she has rejected her nest much preferring her usual hide - will she lay there?


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Mods-can You Move This To Breeding Please?


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

does she know the lay box is there? as soon as i put it in my calis viv she went straight in it, and didnt come out for 3 days, and that was after she had layed. 

but on her second clutch she chose to lay just in the middle of her viv! i managed to save a few, but the lay box does help. could you just put her head inside slightly, so she knows she can get in there? has she been in there before? and is there anyway you could put some moss or vemiculite in her normal hide incase she lays in there?


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

I may be mean but I tend to only give a moist hide at laying time and remove any others. So far, all mine have used their laying boxes.

The only time I did leave a different hide in the snake laid in it and crushed the eggs.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

faroopnorthsnakes said:


> I may be mean but I tend to only give a moist hide at laying time and remove any others. So far, all mine have used their laying boxes.
> 
> The only time I did leave a different hide in the snake laid in it and crushed the eggs.


have to agree actually, with my cali i only gave her the lay box, it took up half the viv, as i wanted to give her some room (and she kept on popping the lid off the other one making the humidity drop! :devil::lol2:


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

ok will do that-thanks btw!
Its a big enough box to take up 3/4 of the viv so will remove the other hide then:lol2:


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

well that went down well-not:lol2:

took her other hide away and popped her in the new lay box, she was not impressed and is now glaring at me.:lol2:


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

asm1006 said:


> well that went down well-not:lol2:
> 
> took her other hide away and popped her in the new lay box, she was not impressed and is now glaring at me.:lol2:


:lol2: she will forgive you Anna......................... eventually :whistling2:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

asm1006 said:


> well that went down well-not:lol2:
> 
> took her other hide away and popped her in the new lay box, she was not impressed and is now glaring at me.:lol2:


wait until you have to retrieve the eggs! thst will be fun! :lol2:


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Tell me about it :lol2:

could be worse, my male & female are a permanant pair because if I seperate them they pine for each other and don't eat.

*I have provided a lay box with vermiculite for my female..* 
(Tremper eggs any day:no1

*.. and my male's using it as a toilet!!*

well at least it's low maintenacne.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

GothGirl said:


> Tell me about it :lol2:
> 
> could be worse, my male & female are a permanant pair because if I seperate them they pine for each other and don't eat.
> 
> ...


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2: typical male!! hahahah :no1:


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

*Typical Male - Lay box toilet*

When you remove the lid...Caught in the act :lol2:


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

:lol2: those are good pics:2thumb:

Coco this morning has decided to settle under her box:whip:
I noticed a bulge near her vent so not long now.....:whistling2:


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

look at how fat she is!!!!


----------

